# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Σταθερός Η/Υ] stop c00003,πρόβλημα με σταθερό Η/Υ

## sofos7

Σε σταθερό Η/Υ , φορτώνει τα windows και στην συνέχεια εμφανίζει μια μπλέ οθόνη και κάτι ακαταλαβίστικα και πάνω πάνω γράφει stop c00003. Μπορεί να μου πεί κάποιος τι πρόβλημα έχει; 
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## duvdev

Το πιθανότερο ειναι να κρασάρανε τα windows.
Κάντου ένα format και πιστευω θα στρώσει.

----------


## manolo

Δες αν μπορέσει να σε βοηθήσει το support της Microsoft σε αυτό το site γιατί αναφέρεται σε ένα παραπλήσιο πρόβλημα.

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/w...8-3c0377d01301

----------

